# Wanna see something cute?



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

It doesn't matter how bad my day is - I can always come home to this lil guy


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my god


----------



## kara5 (Mar 17, 2014)

So freakin cute!!!! Is he a hamster? Or guinea pig maybe?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Food in some countries 

Just stirring 
he looks cute all locked up in jail like that reminds me of a free range chicken 

Just stirring again 
He's so cute I just want to hug him and squeeze him and shave him to see what he looks like with no fur 

Just stirring 

Pets are awsum aren't they .


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sometimes i just chill at my little pond. I put my hand in the water and all the fish swim up to my hand.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

kara5 said:


> So freakin cute!!!! Is he a hamster? Or guinea pig maybe?


Nah he's a dwarf rabbit, been with me for nearly 8 years now :clap


----------



## Caleb7 (May 13, 2013)

d'aw!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

He looks like the Yoda of the rabbit world. Please share his wisdom.


----------



## Espirito (Feb 17, 2014)

little bast.ard! so friggin cute!


----------



## Tucknutz (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks delicious... haha


----------



## kara5 (Mar 17, 2014)

Recessive J said:


> Nah he's a dwarf rabbit, been with me for nearly 8 years now :clap


Oh ok sorry I couldn't see his ears. So adorable! And that's awesome that you've had him for so long!


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

How endearing!  Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Aww, I want to pet him.


----------



## LightningMuse (Sep 12, 2013)

It's so fluffy! I need one of my own! <:O


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I like soft and fluffy things.  and living creatures.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice. My rabbit seems like a giant compared to yours.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Recessive J said:


> It doesn't matter how bad my day is - I can always come home to this lil guy


Looks like he's in jail he wants his freedom. LOL

Cute!


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

I wanna boop it on the nose!


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

so cute! whats it's name?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Adorable! I wanna hold him.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

c224 said:


> so cute! whats it's name?


He's called Blueberry. That makes him even cuter, right?!


----------

